# Phal Dragon Tree Eagle AM/AOS



## bigleaf (Jun 28, 2013)

Phal Dragon Tree Eagle AM/AOS


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 28, 2013)

:drool::drool: OMG! jaw on floor! GORGEOUS! Congrats! Is this one of your breeding? Fragrant?


----------



## Carkin (Jun 28, 2013)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 28, 2013)

mindblowing!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 28, 2013)

Poisonous?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 28, 2013)

:clap: wow


----------



## Hera (Jun 28, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2013)

stunning colour combo.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2013)

Wild colors!


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 29, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool: OMG! jaw on floor! GORGEOUS! Congrats! Is this one of your breeding? Fragrant?



Thank you. Yes flowers are fragrant. This plant originated from Taiwan. I used it to breed. It usually carries a seedpod but I am giving it a break this year.


----------



## abax (Jun 29, 2013)

That is one amazingly colorful set of flowers and fragrant too!!! Please post
when you have a few to sell. Do you suppose it might grow well mounted?
I have very little bench space left, but I have room for more mounts.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 29, 2013)

bigleaf said:


> Thank you. Yes flowers are fragrant. This plant originated from Taiwan. I used it to breed. It usually carries a seedpod but I am giving it a break this year.


It appears that the cross is somewhat consistent in the outcome, how is the vigor on the plants? I understand that this has been a bit of an issue.


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 29, 2013)

Angela, my plant is mounted on a tree fern plaque. It does very well in a greenhouse. My only trouble is in the winter time that it's harder to keep the humidity up. Also my mounted plants are hung along the sidewall - where temperature can get pretty cold. It looked this good because I have it for a few (4-5) years. If I have it in pot, I could have grown it better with more flowers.

Goldenrose - most of the fragrant novelty (due to influence from amboinensis, bellina, venosa) will never be as vigorous as complex 4n hybrid. Vigor is an issue if a plant has root rot - then it takes a 'long' time for a plant to recover. It doesn't root as quickly as a complex standard hybrid.

Novelty will bloom on small plant at leaf span of 6 inches with 1-2 flowers. These are easier to grow when plant is larger (2nd or 3rd year of flowering) with leaf span at 10-12 inches. You also get more flowers. But novelty will remain a hobbyist plant because mass market cloning is not interested to keep plants longer due to cost.


----------



## abax (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm a hobbyist with a very humid greenhouse summer and winter. Can I
have it?????? ;>)


----------

